# Fireball 500 decals/details



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I posted this in the car model forum and over 50 views and not a single response so I'll try here. 

I pulled my Fireball 500 kit from the stash and started looking for reference materials online. I'd like to build the car as shown in the movie, not the re-worked Barris show circuit version the kit was obviously based on. Does anyone know of a source for the correct Fireball 500 door logo decals? The decals in the kit are from the re-worked show circuit car. Aside from the windshield length, overall location of the color scheme fade lines, and head rests that differ, is there anything else that needs to be modified? Looking for some details but good photos of the car at the time of the movie are limited online. I have the DVD on order as I type this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

B.D.D.,

Just so's you get a least _one_ response on the Modeling Forum: I suggest you wait for the DVD. If a Google search hasn't produced any worthwhile results, you can't miss by pulling screen caps from the movie and using those for your references. I make it a point to get the DVD of most every movie on which a model I'm building was based. Makes it easier to thumb my nose at the nitpickers. :dude:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That's true Mark. Plus it's a good excuse to get the movie. It's such a bad film in the best cheezy way possible.  I've always liked the car and just want it to be correct.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> ...I've always liked the car and just want it to be correct.


Well, go ahead and be correct, Big Daddy. Me, I always thought it would be a good basis for an original Batmobile, Green Hornet Black Beauty, or maybe a Sci-Fi subject. Best of luck getting those references down. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...Me, I always thought it would be a good basis for an original Batmobile...


Y'mean something like this?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That is awesome! Great, now I need to get another kit....


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

The flick is on youtube:
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFUAU6xLXoU*


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Along these lines... has anyone ever seen the spy spoof "Out of Sight"? I had the incredibly goofy model kit of the spy car "ZZR", but never actually saw the film...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Y'mean something like this?


Yup, Zombie. Your model is sweet and goes to show that great minds think alike. Except my Bat-Fireball would have scalloped tail fins.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I built this along with the carshow version for Amazing Vehicluar Modeler#1. I had to hand paint the door logos. Seems like the center body divide between the seats was not on the movie car. I will have to dig out pics. The Barris book on TV & movie cars has several good images. The best part of the movie is all the real footage of Richard Petty in a "65 Plymouth.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...Your model is sweet and goes to show that great minds think alike. Except my Bat-Fireball would have scalloped tail fins.


I hate to disappoint you, but it's not mine; I found the photo on the 'Net. That said, I can't say I hadn't planned to build my own Bat-Fireball someday, though I haven't given much thought to the tail fins yet. On one hand they look cool in the comics, on the tv show, and in the movies, but on the other hand from a real life perspective they're completely impractical and silly.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...I haven't given much thought to the tail fins...from a real life perspective they're completely impractical and silly.


Yeah, but how big are ya gonna make 'em? :tongue:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I want big ones!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Me too! Oh, wait, we were talkin' about tail fins. Never mind.


----------

